# JBJ CO2 regulator



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I won a JBJ CO2 regulator w/ solenoid & bubble counter/check valve,
anyway I have been running my current CO2 regulator (from a brewery shop)
for 2-3 years now without any problems. 
I run it 24/7. I also use a 3 way manifold to run multiple tanks.

I think I want to try this one out, but don't want to mess up my tanks/fish,
never used a solenoid before!

:?: Anyway, has anyone switched from no solenoid to w/solenoid?
:?: Do you like it better?
:?: How did your CO2 reading change?
:?: Should I double my bubble count now that the CO2 will only be on half of the time?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Mike,

I have 3 of these JBJ units. The solenoid is there to give you the OPTION of turning off CO2 output if you desire. If you do not wish to turn CO2 off then simply plug the unit into a power source 24/7.

Some people opt to plug the unit to the same timer as the light so that when the lights turn off, so would the CO2 output. Should you go this route, then:

_Should I double my bubble count now that the CO2 will only be on half of the time?_

No. If your current bubble rate gives you the desired [CO2], then doubling it would also double [CO2], which can be potentially lethal to fauna.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi CS,
Yes I know what the solenoid does, just haven't used one before and was wondering the difference that I might find.

I'm not sure if you are right about the bubble rate,
If I use 1 BPS 24hrs a day now and I switch to 1 BPS 12hrs a day
I doubt the CO2 level will be the same!

It's good to know I can leave it plugged in!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Here is my two cents The selonoid can be pluged in 24/7 in which case it is nice insurance in case of a power outage. Power goes off fora day and all your fish could die. However, the main plus to a selenoid is to use it in conjunction to a PH controler to maintain a specific pH and thefor also CO2 levels. 

Personally, I woul djust let it run 24/7. Your pH swings (unless your kh is below ~3 or liek 30 or some crazy number like that) will be less drastic and harmful than if you shut it off at night. The amount of CO2 you would save by tunrnig it off does not seem to warren thte hassle. IMHO I would continue to run the set up as you have it just replace the beverage one wiht the JBJ one. Why mess wiht a good thing. Besides, I will be happy to dispose of your old set up for you, at no additional charge :wink:


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Here is my two cents The selonoid can be pluged in 24/7 in which case it is nice insurance in case of a power outage. Power goes off fora day and all your fish could die. However, the main plus to a selenoid is to use it in conjunction to a PH controler to maintain a specific pH and thefor also CO2 levels. 

Personally, I woul djust let it run 24/7. Your pH swings (unless your kh is below ~3 or liek 30 or some crazy number like that) will be less drastic and harmful than if you shut it off at night. The amount of CO2 you would save by tunrnig it off does not seem to warren thte hassle. IMHO I would continue to run the set up as you have it just replace the beverage one wiht the JBJ one. Why mess wiht a good thing. Besides, I will be happy to dispose of your old set up for you, at no additional charge :wink:


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

> I'm not sure if you are right about the bubble rate,
> If I use 1 BPS 24hrs a day now and I switch to 1 BPS 12hrs a day
> I doubt the CO2 level will be the same!


 Let's put it this way:

During the duration of the lighting period, we want 20-30 ppm CO2. If one leaves the CO2 on 24/7 then s/he needs to test the pH immediately after the lights go on & midday, and adjusts the bubble rate accordingly. If one has the CO2 on only during the lighting cycle, then s/he needs to test the pH about an hour after the light goes on & midday, and adjusts the bubble rate accordingly.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

I wish i could win one...
Hey Make thanks for you patience on sending the winning product.
Marcus

http://www.aquatic-store.com


----------



## styxx (Jul 14, 2004)

*A quick question*

Ok. I have just bought the JBJ All in one regulator. I also have a powerstrip that has a timer on it (kewl invention) see www.drs.fostersmith.com (Coralife Power Center). I have never used regular pressurized CO2 before (just DIY) and now I don't know what to do about using the solenoid or not... my KH varies between 180 and 300ppm and my GH is usually 0 or 25 w/a pH of 8.0. I am hoping that the addition of CO2 will bring it down to 7.0 or so but should I just keep the solenoid on all the time so that CO2 will stay on?

I am also using the Vortex mini reactor (really nice for the price). Any suggestions would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> If one leaves the CO2 on 24/7 then s/he needs to test the pH immediately after the lights go on & midday, and adjusts the bubble rate accordingly


CS, I'm going to be setting this up in a couple of weeks so I wanted to double check on this. Why would you adjust the bubble rate to your Co2 in the morning, when the Co2 is at its highest? The Milwaukee controller controls for having to much Co2. So say I set the controller to not let the Co2 go over 30ppm. When I set the bubble rate at either the morning or midday, by the end of the day the plants are going to bring the Co2 down. I thought the controller was used to maintain 30ppm throughout the day, that way, at the end of the day your tank is pearling like crazy. Wouldn't it be better to test after the lights go out and adjust the bubble rate at the end of the day. Then the Co2 controller goes on and off all day to maintain 30ppm.


----------



## www.glass-gardens.com (Jun 3, 2004)

The controller simply monitors the pH and turns the CO2 off and on to maintain that pH. Keep in mind that this does mean it will maintain a set level of CO2 as the parameters of your water will change over time. My KH drops somewhat between water changes, so with the pH being maintained by the Milwaukee, as the KH changes, so does the CO2 level change. Not a major deal certainly but I want you to be clear on what exactly the SMS122 does and doesn't do.

The bubble rate is set (when using a controller) to control the actual injection rate which will affect how fast the system cycles or returns to the set point on the controller once CO2 flow is activated. As far as when to set it, again when using a controller, it really should not make much difference, although it would be better to do it after a water change probably as that would be when your KH is highest, unless your adding substances to raise the KH artificially. If that's the case, set it when you add fresh mix.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Greg, the quoted text was written with the assumption that a pH controller is not used.  My apologies for omitting that fact. In such cases, one has to check the pH 2-3 times a day during the initial period of setup to make sure that adequate CO2 is available as well as making sure that it has not accumulated to dangerous concentrations.

If a pH controller is employed, then, as glass-gardens.com noted (and I'm sure you are already aware of), you just have (1) to measure the _average_ KH, (2) calibrate the pH controller's probe, and (3) set it to the pH that would yield the corresponding CO2 concentration desired. Here, the bubble rate plays a minor role: assuming that CO2 is consumed at the same rate, a higher bubble count means the solenoid is in the off mode more often; whereas a lower bubble count equates to the pH controller keeping the solenoid on more often.

Please correct me if I have misunderstood your question.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

To answer Mikes question, I don't see where controllers came into this conversation, but using the solenoid on a timer to shut off the C02 will prevent the pH dipping real low at night as opposed to running the C02 24/7. The pH will dip in the morning when the C02 comes on, and then even out as the plants uptake the C02.


----------

